# second t?



## tvelez1 (Dec 14, 2008)

right now i have a g. rosie. i want to get another t but i dont know what to get. i really like the cobalt bluues but i hear they are very skittish


----------



## SlaytanicArachnid (Dec 14, 2008)

all you need is an OBT


----------



## Alex080 (Dec 14, 2008)

For a second i would say L parahybana get a 1/2" sling and it could be 5" in 6-7 months


----------



## tvelez1 (Dec 14, 2008)

i do want to get an obt but not yet. how big go L parahybana get?


----------



## Singbluemymind (Dec 14, 2008)

close to the size of a T. blondi. but the hairs aren't anywere near as bad


----------



## Arachnosold1er (Dec 14, 2008)

Cobalt Blue. Skittish is an understatement. Psycho fits the bill! If you want something that makes you wonder why you ever bought the thing in the first place, get a cobalt. I nearly have a stroke every time I do enclosure maintenance.


----------



## gambite (Dec 14, 2008)

I second the L parahybana. They are considered, IIRC, the second largest tarantula in the world, after T blondi/apophysis. Do a gallery search for pics, and there are some cool YouTube vids of them out there. They get quite large, and grow pretty fast. Mine was molting once a month for about 8 months, now it is down to every 2-3 months and went from 1/4" to a hair under 3" in one year, with one more molt in the works sometime this month that would probably push him to 3-4".


----------



## gambite (Dec 14, 2008)

However, considering you only have a G rosea, I would go for the OBT first. They are much more colorful (unless your rose is mature, that is!). Alternatively, you could go for the A avic or any other Avicularia species. They are all gorgeous, and mostly easy-going and calm. I can handle my friends huuuuuge A metallica without any fear of biting, hairs, or even teleporting.


----------



## tvelez1 (Dec 14, 2008)

how do i know if my rosie is mature? i was always told that obt's are very skittish thats y they got the nick "orange bitty thing"


----------



## Singbluemymind (Dec 14, 2008)

gambite said:


> However, considering you only have a G rosea, I would go for the OBT first. They are much more colorful (unless your rose is mature, that is!). Alternatively, you could go for the A avic or any other Avicularia species. They are all gorgeous, and mostly easy-going and calm. I can handle my friends huuuuuge A metallica without any fear of biting, hairs, or even teleporting.


i agree. avics are great spiders for begginers or experts.


----------



## tvelez1 (Dec 14, 2008)

i like the avic versicolor and the avic purpilia


----------



## Radamanthys (Dec 14, 2008)

everyone knows my opinion... GET A L. PARAHYBANA RIGHT NOWW!!


----------



## gambite (Dec 14, 2008)

Honestly, I would just browse the gallery here and see if anything looks especially intriguing. I think if you know what to expect, then you should not have too many problems with quick or skittish T's. Perhaps an Avic would be a good intro to them, though, since they do have the potential to be fast, but are not nearly at the level that a lot of the less docile spiders are.


----------



## Atreyuhero4 (Dec 14, 2008)

i have both a L. PARAHYBANA sling and a OBT sling and IME my obt is a very fast grower (so is my Parahybana) and is not very aggresive YET i would recommend the obt because they make really cool burrows as slings and webs when their adults


----------



## tvelez1 (Dec 14, 2008)

are the L parahybana very calm?


----------



## Radamanthys (Dec 14, 2008)

Atreyuhero4 said:


> i have both a L. PARAHYBANA sling and a OBT sling and IME my obt is a very fast grower (so is my Parahybana) and is not very aggresive YET i would recommend the obt because they make really cool burrows as slings and webs when their adults


it depends on what you like in a T. i like T's that are monster looking (L. parahybana is that, she is big, she is hairy, she is blackish) but are docile, gentle, contrarying most people's opinion 

if you like a T that will web everything, burrow and do major (and nice) changes in the terrarium, go for the OBT or something


----------



## Alex080 (Dec 14, 2008)

Yeah an obt would be okay i personally love them but you might not want to handle them i do but it's not recommended and they do grow fast but the Lasiodora parahybana is a way faster grower i have a 10" female and three 9" females so they do get big fast and i also recommend an A versicolor but they do need humidity and heat so maybe not the best choice if your not up to the maintenance


----------



## Arachtis (Dec 14, 2008)

Tally up another vote for L. Parahybana, they can get very large, grow like weeds, and are very easy to take care of, a great alternative to T. Blondi IMHO


----------



## Atreyuhero4 (Dec 14, 2008)

Radamanthys said:


> if you like a T that will web everything, burrow and do major (and nice) changes in the terrarium, go for the OBT or something


well if you were really interested in ts that web and stay out in the open and are generaly docile but skittish i would reccommend the Greenbottle Blue

Kelly swift is currently selling GBB slings right now and you could also get a OBT as a freebie  just something to think about (he also has Lasidora Parahybana slings for $10)


----------



## Arachnobrian (Dec 14, 2008)

G. rosea to OBT or Cobalt Blue? That's a pretty big step.

The L. para is a good choice, and there are dozens more to choose from which are just as stunning in character, size and colour. And far more forgiving should something unexpected happen. (Escape, bite).

IMO - If you want to look at dirt, cobalt blue is your spider. For the OBT if you like an adrenaline rush this is a good choice.

Other considerations to include for a second T,

A. geniculata, C. cyancubescens, B. smithi, A. versicolour, N. chromatus,......


----------



## T_DORKUS (Dec 14, 2008)

tvelez1 said:


> i like the avic versicolor and the avic purpilia


Good choices.


----------



## marvs08 (Dec 14, 2008)

Lasiodora parahybana or C. cyaneopubescens for the tally!


----------



## LasidoraGT (Dec 14, 2008)

If you have a burning desire to get a real good looking t, I would suggest a C.fasciatum. They are, well at least mine is pretty skittish. But they are really pretty but i don't know if they are big webbers or not. Mine has made some web, more than any of my others. I would also reccomend and Aphonopelma species. I have a what I think may be a mature or at least close to mature female A.hentzi. Shes a real sweetheart. I love her. Oh before i forget. Maybe a E.pachypus, mine is really docile. She is my first and probably only to ever have baboon tarantula. They have really fuzzy back legs.


----------



## jasen&crystal (Dec 14, 2008)

tvelez1 said:


> right now i have a g. rosie. i want to get another t but i dont know what to get. i really like the cobalt bluues but i hear they are very skittish


a.avic is a good beginner and forgiving too and cheap


----------



## Robert Jordan (Dec 14, 2008)

Any Avic sp. is a good step from the relatively pet-rockish T's. They're faster, more unpredictable, but generally aren't trying to rip off your face. And they're purty as posies. 

I've found girls dig my Avic more than my H. Gigas, which is what I'd recommend if you're looking to develop post-traumatic stress disorder.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Dec 15, 2008)

tvelez1 said:


> i like the avic versicolor and the avic purpilia


is purpilia a new sp.?


----------



## nexen (Dec 15, 2008)

I vote for Avicularia versicolor. Get a sling. They have stunning colorations - blue all over with little white tiger stripes on their rump. 
Mine is a tame little critter and very active. When I handle it I get the sense that it is actively watching me where my G.Rosea seems mostly oblivious. I guess they have better eyesight and spatial reasoning since they are arboreal and can jump?

I've heard good things about the purple avics too, but I have no experience with them.


----------



## pandinus (Dec 15, 2008)

Im suprised no one has brought up brachypelmas yet. They all reach a decent size, most are docile, and most are very pretty and hardy.


John


----------



## Arachn'auQuébec (Dec 15, 2008)

I would also vote for any avic if you want an arboreal or L.parahybana if you want a terrestrial.

Both genuses are pretty active, pretty fast and may be skittish but not often. They're awesome Ts for any mid-experienced keeper IMO.


----------



## tvelez1 (Dec 15, 2008)

I am really liking the avic versi. And I also really like the gbb. Which is the better choice?


----------



## the nature boy (Dec 15, 2008)

Nobody has asked what the dude is looking for.  Big?  Defensive?  Colorful?  

--the nature boy


----------



## Arachnobrian (Dec 15, 2008)

tvelez1 said:


> I am really liking the avic versi. And I also really like the gbb. Which is the better choice?



Better consider it T #2 and #3, and get both, you certainly won't be disapointed.

The GBB not the best for handling, but the webbing and being visible make this an ideal display spider. 

The versi can be easily handled, has amazing colours, creates tube webs, and easy to tweezer feed.

The choice is yours.

Nature boy - Not everyone is an adreniline junkie, however I did just pick up an OBT sling last weekend for myself.


----------



## Singbluemymind (Dec 15, 2008)

IMO the GBB would be a great choice. easy as pie to take care of eat great very pretty and they can be handled they may kick a bit of hair but its super weak


----------



## wonderfvl (Dec 15, 2008)

B. vagans and/or L. parahybana.  Both are hardy, cheap, great feeders, & always out in the open.  imo, B. vagans is much more hand able than salmon pink.


----------



## alchie 8 (Dec 15, 2008)

One of my personal favs is the A. versicolor but do some more research. Look at picture threads and google the care sheets. Then look at prices and figure out what you want to spend and what dealers have good prices, you don't want to get ripped off. If you do decide to order 2 T's you might even end up with a freebie and get 3   There are soooo many T's to choose from you need to decide exactly what you are looking for. Even though natureboy is a little adrenaline junkie he has a point. Do you want to get into arboreals a little more? Just going for color/ looks? Size? etc. All avics. are great IMO, as well as a GBB, or C. faciatum. Also look into B. smithi or B. emilia. Nice dispay T's that are pretty hardy and would also be a good second T I think..... Good luck


----------



## tvelez1 (Dec 16, 2008)

i dont really want an agressive spider but i do want a gentle giant that is beautiful. the more i look at the gbb and the a. versi the more i fall in love. i live in ms so will the humidity b a problem for the gbb? i know the a. versi needs it


----------



## SteelSpider (Dec 16, 2008)

My first was a G. rosea and i got started about 4 months ago. I went with H. Lividum 3" as my second. Very crazy and never seen it till it molted and i changed its home. Now I have A. avic, a. versicolor, 2 OBT slings, b. albop. p. regalis, n. chromatus and p. metallica sling on the way. my most active is my p. regalis. Its all in what you desire (looking to handle, display or defensiveness).


----------



## dantediss (Dec 16, 2008)

im a bit surprised it hasnt been mentioned yet but if your into a large non aggressive t with color imo you cant beat a chaco..sure they hair but rarely and theis disposition seems to be generally mild mannered..order from swifts and get an l.p for a freebie,unless your up for his hentzi freebie challenge..their only about a quarter inch..its awesome to raise a t though,and nothing will beat the knowledge gained from doing so


----------



## Vaughn (Dec 16, 2008)

At some point you are going to have to get a G.pulchra and this might be a good time . Right now they are available and at a good price .


----------



## the nature boy (Dec 16, 2008)

Ottawaherp said:


> Nature boy - Not everyone is an adreniline junkie, however I did just pick up an OBT sling last weekend for myself.


Good...good. You're becoming more like me every day. :clap: 

--the nature boy


----------



## Arachnobrian (Dec 16, 2008)

the nature boy said:


> Good...good. You're becoming more like me every day. :clap:
> 
> --the nature boy


It's actually replacing "Lucifer" my MM male that passed away recently.

And no you won't catch me trying to take pictures with it sitting on my face or anything similar. lol

OP - GBB's like it dry. No humidity issues with this one.


----------



## jellybean (Dec 16, 2008)

a mexican red knee, pretty and docile, chaco gold knee - pretty and friendly
or any avicularia - so pretty


----------



## tvelez1 (Dec 19, 2008)

which is less skittish the avic versi or the gbb?


----------



## aracnophiliac (Dec 19, 2008)

Depending on what you like to see in a T. will depend on what you would like to start with..I find that all T.s are easy to care for(more so than a dog) but  for a docil and easy starter i would suggest either a pink toe or a T.blondie depending on how much contact you are planning on having with it . the T.Blondie was my first and she is still my fav.


----------



## Singbluemymind (Dec 19, 2008)

tvelez1 said:


> which is less skittish the avic versi or the gbb?


in my experiance the GBB is a bit more skittish than the versi


----------



## samsbugs (Dec 23, 2008)

GO WITH A Green-bottle blue.


----------



## JDeRosa (Dec 23, 2008)

Singbluemymind said:


> in my experiance the GBB is a bit more skittish than the versi


My GBB is not skittish at all. I can handle her easier than my Brachy's.


----------



## IrishKnight (Feb 3, 2009)

go for a GBB or mexican red knee i have both as slings! or a b.klaasi they are kinda rare but min is only 3/4" and is a awesome eater and pretty active even at that young!!


----------



## Triggerman73 (May 3, 2009)

tvelez1 said:


> are the L parahybana very calm?


well, somewhat...you shouldn't have a problem but i do have one thing to add... the OBT's will rip your face off... i would wait until you have at least 3 T's before getting a baboon...i personally think my next T will be an L. Parahybana (Pink salmon birdeater). oh btw, do you have a psycho rosie or is it calm?


----------



## Shrike (May 3, 2009)

G. pulchripes or a GBB.  Great Ts.


----------



## Nomadinexile (May 3, 2009)

*Avicularia Sp.*

I vote for Avicularia sp.   I have A. avicularia and A. versicolor, they are great.   However, I love my P. scrofa's personality.   It loves to "go on walks".  
The second you pop the cage it is walking calmly to my hand if in cage, or to the edge of cage if it is not.  It seems to prefer being on me than anything.  I let it on the bed and it climbs right back on me.  I try to get it back it cage, and it tries to resist by crawing back on my hand or up my arm.  While I believe that T's are and should be mostly display animals, I can't help but find this endearing.  I don't know if this is common for P. Scrofa, or just this one.  But it has certainly been a fun one for me.  Peace ryan


----------



## lilboyblu123 (Nov 13, 2009)

if you want somthing calm go with a B.smithi. take a long time to grow though! it may not be to exiting but its colorfull and calm!


----------



## Smitty78 (Nov 13, 2009)

lilboyblu123 said:


> if you want somthing calm go with a B.smithi. take a long time to grow though! it may not be to exiting but its colorfull and calm!


Do you happen to think that he may have already got his new T since you decided to resurrect a thread that is 10 months old? I seriously doubt he is still trying to decide :wall: :wall: :wall: :wall: :wall: :wall: :wall:


----------

